# NGD ibanez aelbt1



## zombieritual (Jul 9, 2016)

so a couple years ago i bought an ael207e because i frequently go back and forth with tunings and i figured it would make things a lot easier, and for the most part it had but i kinda missed playing a regular old 6 string. i also have been wishing that the ael207e had a 27" scale as i've come to prefer the extra bit of finger room between frets and i decided to pull the trigger on the ibanez baritone, and yeah it's pretty sweet. here's a video! sorry if it sounds odd because of my ceiling fan, it was a little warm today


----------



## goldenaxe (Feb 12, 2017)

sounds sweet, I didn't know they made a bari acoustic. I've been looking at the 7 string but seems like they discontinued all the erg acoustic / classical guitars  mind putting up more pics?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 12, 2017)

lovely sound! Baritone acoustics are great.



goldenaxe said:


> sounds sweet, I didn't know they made a bari acoustic. I've been looking at the 7 string but seems like they discontinued all the erg acoustic / classical guitars  mind putting up more pics?



I can't stand this trend. What's with the need to completely revamp the entire catalogue every year???? However, looks like they are here http://www.ibanez.com/products/ag_d...3&cat_id=3&series_id=90&data_id=82&color=CL01


----------



## goldenaxe (Feb 28, 2017)

Winspear said:


> lovely sound! Baritone acoustics are great.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this trend. What's with the need to completely revamp the entire catalogue every year???? However, looks like they are here http://www.ibanez.com/products/ag_d...3&cat_id=3&series_id=90&data_id=82&color=CL01



Ah thanks very much. I find it very difficult to browse the Ibanez online catalogue, not so much electric as I know all the body shapes etc. but in the acoustic section I'm fronted with a whole load of hollow bodies differing slightly in shape. Perhaps for the reason you say: they keep on adding new ones every year.


----------

